# Lion Fursuit for trade!



## KadenShadows (Sep 11, 2009)

I have here, a lion partial, with gloves, feet, tail, and head, all up for trade. I'm tired of being a lion, as I'm not a lion personally!
Any lions with a fox/husky/any canine at all suit feel like a trade? Please?

His current name is Eebhay, which is a play on E-Bay, of course. He's a normal brown lion with rather large feet, and a long tail. The head fits more like a mask thatn anything, it sits right on your face, with your chin in his mouth. There IS room in there for a fursuit fan, but it'll be tight. Unless you get a little one.

PM or e-mail me for pictures, as I need to get batteries for my camera first.

EDIT: I found myself in a few videos of the MFM fursuit parade! I'm the lion in the green shirt, from 1:40 to 1:45 in this one here:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuzITedPYtM&NR=1


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Sep 11, 2009)

On the topic of lions i saw the Lion King again today,
Wonderful film.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Sep 14, 2009)

and you were which lion? there were two...
guessing you were the first one?

ok yeah long day I need to read better I'm gonna go to sleep now.


----------

